# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma

## alejandro13

Por favor necesito  Precios de  Envases y enbalajes  para  Harina de Lucuma  en presentación de 5 kg 
Que Envase  me recomiendan para exportarlo a Estados Unidos.Temas similares: Vendo Harina de Lúcuma Vendo lúcuma (harina o pulpa) VENTA DE LÚCUMA (FRUTA Y HARINA) HUANTA - AYACUCHO - PERÚ Busco envase y empaque para Snacks Busco envase de caja para producto de fruta en polvo

----------

